# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  جلالة الملك يكلف نادر الذهبي بتشكيل حكومة جديدة

## حسان القضاة

وردت اخبار غير اكيده بأن جلالة جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني حفظه الله ورعاه سيكلف نادر الذهبي بتشكيل حكومة جديدة ..وبأن رئيس الوزراء البخيت قدم استقالته ولم تصدر بعد الاراده الملكيه الساميه بقبولها .. سنوافيكم بالاخبار حال صدورها ...

----------


## ajluni top

شكرا الك عالخبر اخوي حسان
و اذا فيه جديد يا ريت تخبرنا :Eh S(7):

----------


## N_tarawneh

معقووووووووول ...!!!

----------


## بنت الاردن

كلف الملك الأردني عبد الله الثاني رسميا نادر الذهبي برئاسة حكومة جديدة خلفا لرئيس الوزراء معروف البخيت، الذي قدم استقالته مع أعضاء حكومته إلى الملك بعد يومين من انتخابات نيابية أفرزت فوزا ساحقا للمستقلين الموالين للسطة.
وحث الملك عبد الله الثاني في كتاب التكليف نادر الذهبي (61 عاما) على إعطاء الشأن الداخلي والاقتصادي والاجتماعي أولوية في الحكومة الجديدة "والاستمرار في برامج الإصلاح السياسي، وتعزيز المشاركة وتنمية الحياة الحزبية".

كما أكد كتاب التكليف على أهمية "التصدي للفساد بكافة أشكاله من خلال ترسيخ مبادئ الشفافية والمساءلة والمحاسبة، ودعم هيئة مكافحة الفساد في جهودها لتحقيق هذه الأهداف".

وتوقع مسؤولون أردنيون إعلان تشكيلة الحكومة الجديدة وأدائها اليمين الدستورية أمام الملك يوم الأحد القادم. ونقلت وكالة الصحافة الفرنسية عن مسوؤل رفيع المستوى قوله إن الملك سيجتمع السبت مع رئيس الوزراء الجديد وأعضاء الحكومة في خلوة بمدينة العقبة جنوب الأردن، لمناقشة برنامج الحكومة.

وأشار المسؤول إلى أن وزير الخارجية السابق عبد الإله الخطيب لن يكون ضمن تشكيلة الحكومة الجديدة، لكنه توقع أن تضم الحكومة ما بين ثمانية إلى عشرة وزراء من الحكومة السابقة.

ومن أقوى المرشحين لتولي منصب وزير الخارجية صلاح البشير الذي شغل منصب وزير التجارة والصناعة عام 2003، ووزير العدل عام 2004. 

.

----------


## ذكرى

فرغ المهندس نادر الذهبي رئيس الوزراء المكلف من تشكيل حكومته أمس تمهيدا لأداء القسم الدستوري أمام جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني والمرجح أن يكون يوم غد الأحد .
ودخل أمس الذهبي وفريقه الوزاري وبينهم أربع سيدات ،و ثمانية وزراء من الحكومة السابقة و 6 وزراء سبق ان تولوا حقائب وزارية في حكومات سابقة و12 وزيرا لأول مرة ، خلوة في قاعة ضانا في فندق انتركونتنتال العقبة استمرت زهاء 3 ساعات .
وجرى خلال الخلوة مناقشة الملفات التي ستتصدى لها الحكومة الجديدة والتي حفل بها كتاب التكليف السامي تمهيدا لاعداد رد على كتاب التكليف ورفعه الى جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني .
ومن أهم المحاور التي نوقشت بحسب مصادر قريبة ، الملفات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وفي مقدمتها برامج تحسين مستوى معيشة ذوي الدخل المحدود ،واليات ربط الرواتب بمؤشرات التضخم والانتاجية اضافة الى الاسكان والصحة والتعليم ، والطاقة والمياه ، وهي من العناوين التي حظيت بأهمية بالغة في كتاب التكليف السامي للحكومة .
وقد استمع الرئيس وفريقه الى شرح تفصيلي من وزير المالية الدكتور حمد الكساسبة تناول فيه الوضع الاقتصادي والتحديات المقبلة للاقتصاد ومنها ضغوط فاتورة النفط على الموازنة العامة ، حيث أبدى فيها عدد من الوزراء أراءهم بشأنها .
وكان الوزراء توافدوا برا وجوا بدءا من الساعة السادسة والنصف مساء ، الى العقبة التي شهدت حتى الآن تشكيل حكومتين ، ، وبحسب المصادر فقد أقلت طائرة خاصة تأخرت ساعة عن موعد اقلاعها عددا من الوزراء من عمان الى مطار الملك حسين في العقبة حيث أقلتهم من هناك حافلة خاصة الى فندق الانتركوننتنتال موقع الخلوة الذي كان وصل اليه عدد آخر من الوزراء فضلوا الذهاب الى العقبة بسياراتهم ، وذكر شهود عيان في باحة الفندق أن وزيري الداخلية عيد الفايز والعمل باسم السالم كانا أول من وصل .
وانضم الى الخلوة المغلقة جميع الوزراء فيما لم يحضرها الدكتور صلاح البشير المرشح لوزارة الخارجية ونانسي باكير المرشحة لوزارة الثقافة الموجودة حاليا بالقاهرة .
وسيعود الرئيس الذهبي ليلتقي الفريق الوزاري مرة ثانية صباح اليوم في الساعة العاشرة صباحا وكان الاجتماع الأول قد انتهى عند الساعة العاشرة والنصف ليلا ،وانضم عدد من الوزراء افي قاعة العشاء ليستكملوا خلاله بعض الحوارات الثنائية . وفي الاجتماع المرتقب اليوم ، سيعرض فيه وزراء تصوراتهم حول عمل وزاراتهم والخطط المستقبلية لها ، قبل أن يتشرف الرئيس والوزراء بلقاء جلالة الملك في وقت لم يتحدد بعد . وأوكلت في الحكومة مهام جديدة لوزراء وفصلت وزارات كانت مدمجة ، فقد تم استحداث مهام جديدة لحقيبة وزير دولة لشؤون البرامج التنموية وهي التي أسندت لمها الخطيب وهي أحد أهم المحاور التي تضمنها كتاب التكليف السامي، اضافة الى شؤون الاعلام و التي أسندت لناصر جودة ، كذلك تم فصل وزارتي التعليم العالي والتربية والتعليم كما تم دمج وزارتي المالية والتخطيط في وزارة واحدة .
وتفيد المعلومات ان الذهبي الذي انتقى وزراءه بعناية لتنفيذ البرامج والمهمات الملقاة على عاتق الحكومة خلال المرحلة المقبلة قد استعرض معهم المفاصل التي وردت في كتاب التكليف السامي للحكومة للبدء بوضع الخطط والبرامج الكفيلة بذلك لاسيما التعامل مع الوضع الاقتصادي وتحسين ظروف معيشة المواطنين في كل محافظات المملكة .
وراى مراقبون ان الذهبي اختار فريقه الوزاري الذي تغلب عليه صفة التكنوقراط والجمع بين مختلف الكفاءات والخبرة اللازمة للتعامل مع تحديات المرحلة المقبلة وفي مختلف الملفات التي تتطلب من الفريق الوزاري التعامل معها كلا من موقعه .
وتوجهت انظار المراقبين منذ بعد ظهر يوم امس الى مدينة العقبة لمتابعة التشكيل الحكومي لاسيما الاسماء المرشحة لدخول الوزارة الجديدة ، الى ان اكتمل وصول الفريق الوزاري الى العقبة ليدخل رئيس الوزراء معهم في خلوة موسعة .

----------


## N_tarawneh

نيالهم ...
تشكيله رائعة ...
ولكن في الحقيقة لو نظرنا إلى مرجعية وخلفيات هذه التشكيلة نرى بإنها لم ولن تختلف عن سابقاتها من الحكومات من حيث ماهية الوزارء وأجنتدهم حيث يغلب عليها الطابع الليبرالي ...
اما من حيث المظهر العام نلاحظ بأن غالبيتهم أبناء وزراء سابقون او وزراء سابقون او أخوة وزارء سابقون او أحفاد وزراء سابقون او أصدقاء وزراء سابقون وهكذا يعني بإختصار شديد ((ابن الوزير وزير وابن الراعي الله يكون بعونه)) ...
مع خالص امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق آملين أن يجعلوا نصب أعينهم خدمة الوطن والموأطن ... :Smile:

----------


## بنت الاردن

> نيالهم ...
> تشكيله رائعة ...
> ولكن في الحقيقة لو نظرنا إلى مرجعية وخلفيات هذه التشكيلة نرى بإنها لم ولن تختلف عن سابقاتها من الحكومات من حيث ماهية الوزارء وأجنتدهم حيث يغلب عليها الطابع الليبرالي ...
> اما من حيث المظهر العام نلاحظ بأن غالبيتهم أبناء وزراء سابقون او وزراء سابقون او أخوة وزارء سابقون او أحفاد وزراء سابقون او أصدقاء وزراء سابقون وهكذا يعني بإختصار شديد ((ابن الوزير وزير وابن الراعي الله يكون بعونه)) ...
> مع خالص امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق آملين أن يجعلوا نصب أعينهم خدمة الوطن والموأطن ...



كلامك صحيح .. والادله موجوده وواضحه في الحكومه الجديده 
ابن الوزير وزير .. والراعي الله يكون بعونه

----------


## بنت الاردن

تؤدي الحكومة الجديدة برئاسة المهندس نادر الذهبي في عمان اليوم اليمين الدستورية أمام جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بتشكيلتها النهائية والمؤلفة من 27 وزيرا .
واكتملت مساء أول من أمس التشكيلة الوزارية لحكومة الذهبي وهي السادسة في عهد جلالة الملك ، بذات الأسماء التي نشرتها الرأي أمس مع تعديل طفيف تسلمت فيه مها الخطيب حقيبة السياحة والأثار فيما احتفظت سهير العلي بحقيبة التخطيط والتعاون الدولي وانضمام ذوقان القضاة الى الحكومة بتوليه حقيبة وزير دولة لشؤون رئاسة الوزراء .
وعلمت الرأي أن جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني طلب خلال لقائه صباح أمس رئيس الوزراء المكلف وفريقه الوزاري في قصر بيت البحر في العقبة تنفيذ الخطط والبرامج التي حدد عناوينها كتاب التكليف السامي خلال فترة زمنية محددة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر الى سنة ، مشددا على الوزراء أهمية وضع أطر زمنية لتنفيذ البرامج والخطط المطلوبة من الوزارات وخصوصا سرعة تنفيذ المشاريع المتأخرة في قطاعي الطاقة والمياه وأن الانجاز هو أساس الحكم على عمل الوزراء .
ويشار في ذات السياق الى أن جلالة الملك أكد في كتاب التكليف السامي للحكومة أن المرحلة المقبلة هي مرحلة انجاز تتطلب بذل جهود كبيرة بالتركيز على الشأن الاقتصادي والاجتماعي، والاستمرار في برامج الإصلاح السياسي، وتعزيز المشاركة وتنمية الحياة الحزبية .
كما اكد على أن المرحلة القادمة تتصدّرها الأولويات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية و على أهمية شمول منظومة الأمان الاجتماعي لمحاور التعليم والصحة والإسكان، بالإضافة إلى تحسين رواتب الموظفين بدراسةِ رَبطِ الرواتب بمعدلات التضخم وبمؤشرات الإنتاجية والأداء، بهدف حماية ذوي الدخل المحدود والمتدني، وترسيخاً لمبادئ العدالة في الفرص، والمكافأة على أساس العطاء والتميّز، ومراجعة آليّات المساندة الاجتماعيّة لتكريس مبدأ إيصال الدعم لمستحقيه.
وكان رئيس الوزراء المكلف نادر الذهبي اجتمع بفريقه الوزاري قبيل لقائهم بجلالة الملك استكمل فيها الحوار حول أليات عمل الحكومة وبحسب مصادر قريبة ، فقد فاجأ الرئيس الذهبي وزراءه بمعرفته الدقيقة حول عمل كل وزارة والتحديات التي تواجهها والمشاريع والخطط التي تنفذها .
وقالت ذات المصادر أن الرئيس الذهبي تناول بدقة تفاصيل عمل الوزارات والمشاكل التي تواجهها والمشاريع التي تنفذها مؤكدا ضرورة أن ترتبط منهجية العمل ببرامج زمنية محددة وأن تكون خطط العمل خاضعة لبرامج تربط الأداء بالنتائج ، اضافة الى ضرورة أن يضع كل وزير خطة عمل لوزارته يتم تقييم النجاح أو الاخفاق فيها دوريا لتحديد الثغرات والمعيقات ليتم حلها وتجاوزها .
وعاد الطاقم الوزاري الى عمان مساء أمس بعد أن فرغ من خلوة بدأت مساء الجمعة وانتهت بلقاء جلالة الملك صباح أمس .
وتضم الحكومة الجديدة أربع سيدات ، و ثمانية وزراء من الحكومة السابقة و 6 وزراء سبق ان تولوا حقائب وزارية في حكومات سابقة و13 وزيرا لأول مرة

----------


## ابن الجنوب

صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية اليوم بالموافقة على تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة برئاسة المهندس 
نادر الذهبي. 
وتاليا نص الإرادة الملكية السامية : 
نحن عبد الله الثاني ابن الحسين ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية
بناء على استقالة دولة الدكتور معروف البخيت وبعد الاطلاع على المادة 35 من الدستور نأمر بما 
هو آت:


1) يعين دولة المهندس نادر الذهبي / رئيسا للوزراء ووزيرا للدفاع وبناء على تنسيب الرئيس المشار إليه
2) يعين معالي السيد عيد الفايز /وزيرا للداخلية
3) يعين معالي الدكتور كمال ناصر/ وزيرا للتنمية السياسية ووزير دولة للشؤون القانونية
4) يعين معالي السيد ناصر جودة / وزير دولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال
5) يعين معالي السيد عبد الرحيم العكور/ وزير دولة للشؤون البرلمانية 
6) يعين معالي المهندس مزاحم المحيسن / وزيرا للزراعة
7) يعين معالي الدكتور صلاح الدين البشير / وزيرا للخارجية
8) يعين معالي المهندس رائد أبو السعود / وزيرا للمياه والري
9) تعين معالي السيدة سهير العلي وزيرا / للتخطيط والتعاون الدولي
10) يعين معالي المهندس خالد الإيراني/ وزيرا للبيئة
11) يعين معالي السيد باسم السالم / وزيرا للعمل
12) يعين معالي السيد عبد الفتاح صلاح / وزيرا للأوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الإسلامية
13) يعين معالي السيد باسم الروسان / وزيرا للاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات
14) يعين معالي الدكتور حمد الكساسبة / وزيرا للمالية
15) يعين معالي الدكتور صلاح المواجدة / وزيرا للصحة
16) تعين معالي السيدة مها الخطيب / وزيرا للسياحة والاثار
17) تعين معالي السيدة هالة بسيسو لطوف / وزيرا للتنمية الاجتماعية
18) يعين معالي المهندس شحادة أبو هديب / وزيرا للشؤون البلدية 
19) يعين معالي السيد ماهر المدادحة / وزيرا لتطوير القطاع العام
20) يعين معالي الدكتور تيسير النعيمي / وزيرا للتربية والتعليم
21) يعين معالي المهندس عامر الحديدي/ وزيرا للصناعة والتجارة
22) يعين معالي الدكتور عمر شديفات / وزيرا للتعليم العالي والبحث العلمي
23) تعين معالي السيدة نانسي باكير / وزيرا للثقافة
24) يعين معالي المهندس علاء البطاينة/ وزيرا للنقل
25) يعين معالي المهندس خلدون قطيشات/ وزيرا للطاقة والثروة المعدنية
26) يعين معالي المهندس سهل المجالي / وزيرا للأشغال العامة والإسكان
27) يعين معالي السيد ذوقان سالم القضاة / وزير دولة لشؤون رئاسة الوزراء
28) يعين معالي السيد ايمن عودة /وزيرا للعدل 

صدر عن قصرنا رغدان العامر في الخامس عشر من ذي القعدة سنة 1428 هجرية
الموافق الخامس والعشرين من تشرين الثاني سنة 2007 ميلادية


وأدى رئيس الوزراء والوزراء اليمين الدستورية أمام جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بحضور 
عدد من أصحاب السمو الأمراء ورئيس الديوان الملكي الهاشمي ومستشاري جلالته.

----------


## ابن الجنوب

المهندس نادر الذهبي 
وزير التربية والتعليم تيسير النعيمي 


وزير الزراعة /مزاحم المحيسن 



ذوقان  القضاة / وزير دولة لشؤون رئاسة الوزراء






وزيرالاتصالات / باسم الروسان 
وزيرالاوقاف عبد الفتاح صلاح 




وزير التعليم العالي د.عمر الشديفات
وزير النقل علاء البطاينة 



وزيرة السياحة مها الخطيب 
وزيرة التنمية الاجتماعية هالة بسيسو لطوف 





وزيرة التخطيط سهير العلي
وزير الداخلية عيد الفايز 


وكان رئيس الوزراء المهندس نادر الذهبي رفع إلى مقام جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني رد الحكومة التالي على 
كتاب التكليف السامي:

وكان رئيس الوزراء المهندس نادر الذهبي قد رفع الى مقام جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني رده التالي 

على كتاب التكليف السامي : 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مولاي صاحب الجلالة الهاشمية الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين المعظم ..حفظه الله .

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : -

يشرفني يا مولاي ان ارفع الى مقامكم السامي اصدق ايات الولاء والوفاء والاخلاص داعيا المولى جلت قدرته 
ان يكلأكم بعين رعايته وان يسدد على طريق الحق والخير خطاكم وان يديمكم قائدا عربيا هاشميا ملهما وفارسا 
اردنيا مقداما تقود المسيرة على طريق العز والسؤدد نحو مستقبل مشرق عزيز باذن الله .

لقد تلقيت يا مولاي بعميق الشكر والتقدير وصادق الاحساس بالمسؤولية كتاب تكليفكم السامي الذي عهدتم فيه الي بتشكيل حكومة تضطلع بامانة المسؤولية تحت قيادتكم الهاشمية النيرة في المرحلة القادمة .

وانني اذ اصدع لرغبتكم الكريمة وتوجيهاتكم السامية بتولي المسؤولية في هذه المرحلة من تاريخ بلدنا العزيز المزدهي 
بعطاء ال هاشم الابرار لاعتز بان اكون رهن ارادة مولاي المعظم داعيا الله العلي القدير ان يمكنني وزملائي الوزراء من النهوض بالواجب كما رسمتموه وترسمونه جلالتكم حفظكم الله ورعاكم .
لقد ارسيتم يا صاحب الجلالة بتوجيهاتكم السامية والمستمرة التي تضمنها كتاب التكليف السامي قواعد العمل ومتطلباته في المرحلة القادمة والتي ستكون بعون الله نبراسا وهاديا لي ولزملائي الوزراء ومنهجا وطنيا لبلدنا الذي يتقدم بثبات نحو
مستقبل افضل يليق بعزيمتكم الماضية ومن خلفكم عزائم الاردنيين التي لا تعرف الوهن او اللين .
وانني اؤكد لجلالتكم انني والفريق الوزاري سنعمل ان شاء الله تعالى بمنتهى العزم والارادة والتصميم على ترجمة 
توجيهاتكم السامية الى سياسات وخطط وبرامج تنفيذية واضحة المعالم يحس المواطن الاردني بنتائجها على مختلف 
الصعد .

مولاي صاحب الجلالة 

لقد جاء كتاب التكليف السامي واضحا من حيث اهمية تصدر الاولويات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية للمرحلة القادمة واعتبارها متطلبا لتحقيق الامن والاستقرار الاجتماعي بمفهومه الشامل وانني اؤكد ان الحكومة ستسعى ما استطاعت الى ذلك سبيلا الى العمل على تحقيق معدلات نمو اقتصادي مستدامة وتوفير البيئة التنافسية لاقتصادنا الوطني وتعزيزها واتاحة المجال امام القطاع الخاص للعمل والاستثمار في جو من الشراكة الحقيقية الفاعلة بين الحكومة والقطاع الخاص من اجل زيادة الانتاجية والحد من الفقر وزيادة فرص العمل للاردنيين والاردنيات بما ينعكس ايجابيا على مفهوم الامن الاجتماعي والمجتمعي .

ان الحكومة يا صاحب الجلالة ستلتزم بالعمل على تجذير الاصلاح السياسي بعزم لا يلين وهمة لا تكل عبر الاستمرار
في برامج الاصلاح السياسي وتعزيز المشاركة الشعبية وتنمية الحياة الحزبية مسترشدين بالمبادىء التي تم التوافق عليها في وثيقتي الاجندة الوطنية وكلنا الاردن والتاكيد على التعاون والشراكة مع جميع اطياف المجتمع الاردني وبخاصة فرسان التغيير وامل المستقبل شبابنا الاردني والتاكيد على دور المراة في هذه الشراكات .
وتلتزم الحكومة بالعمل على فتح باب الحوار والتواصل في اطار من الديمقراطية واشاعة الحرية والاحساس بالمسؤولية مع جميع المعنيين من مجلس الامة بشقيه الاعيان والنواب وفعاليات المجتمع المدني والاحزاب والهيئات التطوعية والنسائية والشبابية كما ستعمل الحكومة يا مولاي على ترسيخ مبادىء الشفافية والمساءلة ودعم هيئة مكافحة الفساد في جهودها لتحقيق هذه الاهداف .
وفي مجال الامن الاجتماعي ستعمل الحكومة يا مولاي بجدية واهتمام بالغين على شمول شبكة الامان الاجتماعي لمحاور التعليم والصحة والاسكان بالاضافة الى تحسين اوضاع ورواتب الموظفين والعاملين في القطاع العام والقوات المسلحة الاردنية والاجهزة الامنية وستعمل الحكومة على تطوير التعليم وتحسين نوعية مخرجاته من خلال تطوير المناهج واساليب التدريس وتدريب المعلمين وتطوير البيئة الفكرية للطلبة للمساهمة في رفد قطاعات التعليم العالي والتدريب المهني بمدخلات تعليمية نوعية تؤهلها للمنافسة والابداع بما من شانه تلبية ومواجهة احتياجات سوق العمل وستبذل الحكومة يا مولاي كل ما تستطيع من جهد لحماية ذوي الدخل المحدود والمتدني من تداعيات ارتفاع مشتقات النفط عالميا وترسيخ مبادىء العدالة وتكريس مبدا ايصال الدعم لمستحقيه حيث ستقوم الحكومة بدراسة ربط الرواتب بمعدلات التضخم ومؤشرات الانتاجية والاداء .
كما تلتزم الحكومة بالعمل على توفير السكن الصحي المناسب لابناء الوطن العزيز من خلال تنفيذ مشروعات الاسكان للمعملين وصناديق الاسكان العسكرية وموظفي القطاع العام ومدينة خادم الحرمين الشريفين في الزرقاء .

مولاي صاحب الجلالة 

ان الحكومة تلتزم بعزم وتصميم اكيدين بالعمل على توسيع مظلة التامين الصحي لتشمل جميع المواطنين
والاسراع في تنفيذ واستكمال بناء المستشفيات والمراكز الصحية ورفدها بالكوادر الفنية اللازمة والعمل 
على رقابة جودة المنتجات الغذائية والمياه بما من شانه ضمان صحة وسلامة المواطن انطلاقا من ان
المواطن كان وعلى الدوام اغلى ما نملك .
وضمن رؤية استراتيجية متكاملة تلبي احتياجات المواطنين من المرافق والخدمات الاساسية فان الحكومة 
تلتزم بالعمل على توفير متطلبات امن التزود بالطاقة عبر تحقيق الاستخدام الامثل لمصادر الطاقة والبحث 
عن مصادر متجددة وبديلة والاسراع في انجاز برنامج الطاقة النووية للاغراض السلمية اضافة الى تنفيذ 
مشروعات تطوير المصادر المائية الحالية وتوفير مصادر جديدة واستغلال المصادر المائية غير التقليدية 
كبناء مزيد من السدود وتوسيع مشروعات الحصاد المائي ومشروعات تحلية المياه .

ولاننا سنعمل بشفافية تامة وبشراكة مع اطياف المجتمع الاردني فان الحكومة ستعمل على فتح باب الحوار البناء
والجاد والهادف وصولا الى التوافق على القضايا الوطنية المطروحة كما ان الحكومة ستعمل على تاكيد 
وصيانة حرية الاعلام من خلال وضع الخطط لتطوير الاعلام الرسمي ورفد مؤسساتنا الاعلامية بالكفاءات 
والخبرات والعمل على ترسيخ مبادىء المهنية والموضوعية المسؤولة وتشجيعها على لعب دور مؤثر في 
الحراك السياسي والمجتمعي.

اما القضاء يا مولاي فسيلقى كل عناية واهتمام من الحكومة بما من شانه ترسيخ مبادىء سيادة القانون وتوفير البيئة
المناسبة والضرورية للقضاة وسنعمل بالتنسيق مع المجلس القضائي على تنفيذ ما يلزم من خطط وبرامج لضمان 
استقلال القضاة وانشاء المحاكم المتخصصة وتطوير عملية التقاضي والاجراءات القضائية .

مولاي صاحب الجلالة

ان هويتنا الوطنية الواحدة والجامعة ولحمتنا الداخلية مصدر اعتزاز وافتخار لكل اردني وهي الكفيل بمواجهة اي
تحديات وان الحكومة ستعمل على ترجمة قيم ومبادىء العدالة والمساواة بين المواطنين ونشر ثقافة الاعتدال 
والتسامح ومحاربة التطرف والغلو وترسيخ مضامين رسالة عمان كنهج واسلوب حياة تجسيدا لقوله تعالى 
// ادع الى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة// صدق الله العظيم .

لقد علمتنا يا مولاي الحرص على القضايا العربية وعلى وحدة الموقف العربي حيث ستعمل الحكومة مسترشدة
بتوجيهات جلالتكم ورؤيتكم لقضايانا العربية وجهودكم المخلصة الخيرة في توحيد الصف العربي ونصرة
قضاياه العادلة على تعزيز علاقات الاردن باشقائه العرب من اجل توحيد المواقف العربية في مجابهة التحديات
الراهنة وفي مقدمتها القضية الفلسطينية وتوظيف علاقات الاردن الدولية والعربية وامكاناته الوطنية لمساعدة
الشعب الفلسطيني الشقيق في مسعاه لاقامة دولته المستقلة القابلة للحياة وترسيخ استقلاله على ترابه الوطني 
وسوف نعمل يا مولاي بتوجيهاتكم السامية على الاستمرار بتقديم جميع اشكال الدعم والمساندة لرعاية وحماية 
المقدسات الاسلامية والمسيحية في القدس الشريف وتاكيد الهوية العربية والاسلامية لهذه الاماكن .

كما سنعمل على تعزيز علاقات الاردن الدولية والثنائية وترسيخها وتطويرها بما ينعكس ايجابيا على وطننا الغالي .

ولغايات تنفيذ هذه الاولويات الوطنية فاننا سنعمل على الالتزامات باطار مالي متوسط المدى للموازنة العامة للوصول 
الى موازنات موجهة بالنتائج ضمن منظور استراتيجي متكامل يلبي احتياجات المواطنين من المرافق والخدمات الاساسية ويضمن الادارة الافضل للدين العام وتخفيف اعباء المديونية بالاضافة الى استخدام ادوات السياسة النقدية المتاحة من
اجل تحقيق التوازن بين متطلبات دفع عجلة التنمية والحد من ارتفاع الاسعار .

مولاي المعظم 

ان تحقيق هذه الرؤى والبرامج يتطلب القيام بالعديد من الاصلاحات التشريعية عبر الشراكة التامة مع مجلس الامة
التي تحرصون عليها ونلتزم بها من اجل وضع التشريعات الضرورية بما يعكس الرؤى ويطبق على ارض الواقع .

ان كل ما تقدم يا مولاي لايمكن ان يتحقق الا في بيئة امنة مستقرة، لهذا ستعمل الحكومة على ايلاء قواتنا المسلحة 
واجهزتنا الامنية التي كانت ومازالت وستبقى باذن الله تعالى سياج الوطن وحماة امنه كل الدعم والمساندة بجميع اشكاله .

مولاي المعظم 

ستبقى توجيهاتكم التي تضمنها كتاب التكليف السامي منهاج عمل للحكومة التي ستعمل على ترجمته على ارض الواقع في خطط مدروسة وبرامج قابلة للتنفيذ عبر جداول زمنية محددة وستبقى الحكومة تتطلع وترنو الى توجيهاتكم المستمرة ودعمكم الموصول داعين المولى عز وجل ان يكلأكم بعين عنايته وان يمتعكم بموفور الصحة والعافية وان يكتب لمسيرة بلدنا الخير والفلاح في ظل قيادتكم الهاشمية الفذة الملهمة .

وانني اذ اتشرف بان ارفع لمقامكم السامي اسماء زملائي وزميلاتي الوزراء الذين سيشاركونني حمل امانة المسؤولية لالتمس من جلالتكم توشيح الارادة الملكية بالتوقيع الملكي السامي .

" وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون " صدق الله العظيم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

خادمكم المخلص الامين

المهندس نادر الذهبي


عمان في 15 ذو القعدة 1428 هجرية 
الموافق 25 تشرين الثاني 2007 ميلادية

----------


## ابن الجنوب

وزيرة الثقافة نانسي باكير 
وزير الخارجية صلاح الدين البشير 



وزير العمل باسم خليل السالم



وزير المياه والري رائد ابو السعود
وزير الشؤون البرلمانية عبد الرحيم العكور 


يتبع بقيه الصور

----------


## احساس المطر

الف مبروك للوزراء 
والف مبروك للاردن 
وان شاء الله الوزاره الجديده تقدر تحافظ على الاسعار ما بدنا ينزلوها ..بس ما يرفعوها كمان

----------


## ابوالشرع

*الف مبروك للأردن بالوزارة الجديده

  






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا
					

الف مبروك للوزراء 
والف مبروك للاردن 
وان شاء الله الوزاره الجديده تقدر تحافظ على الاسعار ما بدنا ينزلوها ..بس ما يرفعوها كمان 




و الله ما اضن انه الأسعار ما ترتفع لأنه مقبلين على تعويم محروقات
و الله يستر من هالشتويه شو راح تكون بارده

نسأل الله الرحمه 
و نتمنى من حكومتنا الجديده الأخذ بعين الرحمه للمساكين والغلابى اللي لقمه العيش مغلبيتهم مش 

المحروقات ................ 

يعني ابن الوزير و لا الوزير راح يعرف كيف ابو الشرع بقضي الليل ....... والله ما ضنيت

خفوا علينا 

 
*

----------


## incredibleimagination

مالك يا ابو الشرع بتكتب بالحبر السري؟؟؟ :Smile: 

بالنسبة لموضوع الشتوية لاقيني خلينا نروح نعبيلنا بكم حطب من هالشجر وندفي حالنا .شو رايك

----------


## ابوالشرع

*يسلمواااا على الرد يا اخوي 
والله حاسس فيك و بكل الوطن
والله يا مان
الواحد بكتب بالحبر السري من الخجل 

و الصراحة الأكبر من خوف انه يوصل صوته لمسؤول ....تروح توخده الشفقه على ابوالشرع
وينسى الباقيين

صحيح :
في عندك حطب  ....هههههههههه........هاي تاليها

شر البلية ما يضحك

الله يستر*

----------


## incredibleimagination

*قلبك كبير يا ابو الشرع وبعرفك بتهتم بالمصلحة العامة قبل مصلحة الفرد وانا متأكد انك كنت تكتب بالحبر السري عشان السبب اللي ذكرته قبل .
بالنسبة للحطب اتفقت مع ابو السمير عأساس يطلع معنا بالبكم تبعه بعد صلاة الفجر

وتحياتنا لرجال الدفاع المدني*

----------


## ابوالشرع

*
الله محييك يا incredibleimagination و محيي المنتدى اللي بنكتب فيه عالاقل

و اذا صرت متفق مع ابو السمير عالطلعه بدري انا جاهز..........ههههههههههه

بس ما حكيتلي وين في خشب  ............. لأني مش خابر في هالغابات 

وكل اللي بعرفهن اذا حد مسكنا فيهن اقل شي بطولنا من الوقفة بس , اعدام  فما رائيك لو كنا بنقطع شجرة يا حبيبي ......................

اسمع بقولو في (  جفت  )  عند المعاصر و رخيص كمان  

يعني بنسلك حالنا ... وبندفا .............

صحيح اله ريحه مش ولا بد بس ما نقطع شجرة.................. حرام
---------------------------------------------------------------
وبالنسبة لرجال الدفاع المدني لا تهكل هم اني واصل

الدار و مش راجع
ههههههههههههههههههههه
---------------------------------------------------------------
و الله يا incredibleimagination حاسس انه المرة الجاي راح يرد علي الأمن مش انته ما بعرف ليش


ههههههههههههه

مش قلتلك شر البلية ما يضحك

يله هيني بستناكو بس مش تتأخروو عن جد الواحد بردان

و اذا بتتأخروا بشغل الكندشن 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه




*

----------


## incredibleimagination

*الله محييك يا ابو الشرع ومحيي كل الرجال 
والله محيي شاعرنا ابو حداد اللي قال:
    يا مين باعني تتن بالورق لفوني                                 وبالسوق باعوني وعند خالتي ودوني
 بالمناسبة ابو حداد شو صار معك بالصور؟ والله يا رجل لو انك ليوناردو دافنشي صرت مخلصهن ولا بترسم فيهن رسم؟ 

نرجع لموضوعنا يا ابوالشرع ,انا رايح اجيب حطب يعني رايح والجفت هاض ما بمشي معي 

 اليوم بعد صلاة الصبح  بمر عندك عالبيت وبدعسلك دعسة كلتش عشان تطلع_بتعرف ابو السمير بده نص ليرة زيادة عدعسة البنزين .
وبالنسبة للوضع .ما عليك الشباب كلها جاهزة ومستعدة*

----------


## ابوالشرع

*ههههههههههههه

شو الصوص و شو مرقته مين هاد دافنشي ولك هاد ابوحداد

ههههههههههههه

بعدين حكالي جيب منشار كهربا و الحطبات علية

وانا بستناكوااا  .............مش تروح نومه على ابو السمير

شروط تقطيع الحطب
اولا    نوع البك اب  جونيور   نيسان جحش  
 ثانيا   سائق الجونيور   اسمة ابو سمير  
 ثالثا لا يقل عمرة عن   62 سنة شمسية 
  رابعا   انة يكون ما بدري الخمسة من الطمسة

و كل المواصفات موجوده و الحطب بستناناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*

----------

